# building from LFS



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Ive been using Linux Distros for about 6 years now and i want to roll my own so I'm trying LFS.
What is the best Environment for the Desktop? i have heard of FWDM or something like that. 
I am looking for tips and such.

Thanks in advance! I'm building in VMware on Debian 6.0.3 (er something i know it is 6)


----------



## hellrazor (Jan 8, 2012)

Try XFCE. I don't have any real reasons or much education about it, but it's what all the cool kids are doing from what I hear.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 8, 2012)

unless you are planning too develop your own linux distro down the road or you are paid quite well as a linux developer, there is no reason to even attempt LFS. the setup is designed for comp science guys who are willing to screw with the C code in the actual kernel.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 8, 2012)

I'm trying to develop a distro for ancient ass hardware aka Socket A and Celeron (celery) type procs and associated Hardware. I was thinking the FVWM or something along the lines of E17 custom interface ^_^. I have tried UCK and Reconstructor and Remastersys. none seem to really work the way I would like them to. Aka, install codecs and software and such then set the wallpaper and drivers etc like ubuntu ultimate edition ultimateedition.info

Any suggestions?

FVWM-Crystal (preferred WM)


----------



## Easy Rhino (Jan 19, 2012)

any progress on this?


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 19, 2012)

Easy Rhino said:


> any progress on this?



nope not really. Trying to find a more non-programmer background approach. Maybe Ill try slax or gentoo?


----------



## chamaecyparis (Jan 19, 2012)

Just as a suggestion, why not try Salix 13.37 Fluxbox and choose the Basic install?
The config files for the GUI are like using a text editor to write macros in Fluxbox -- quite easy once done.  Really quite configurable.

Slapt-get is much like apt-get if you've used Debian-based distros.  

Best wishes and "once you've learned Slack, you won't go back," as the saying goes!


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jan 21, 2012)

chamaecyparis said:


> Just as a suggestion, why not try Salix 13.37 Fluxbox and choose the Basic install?
> The config files for the GUI are like using a text editor to write macros in Fluxbox -- quite easy once done.  Really quite configurable.
> 
> Slapt-get is much like apt-get if you've used Debian-based distros.
> ...



Can i enable .deb support in it?


----------



## chamaecyparis (Jan 21, 2012)

Don' know why my last post was not published, but the Linux utility _alien_ allows for what you ask!


----------



## Frick (Jan 21, 2012)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> I'm trying to develop a distro for ancient ass hardware aka Socket A and Celeron (celery) type procs and associated Hardware.



Just wanted to point out that there is a literal assload of distros that do this already. (maybe not an assload but a bunch of them anyway. Also you probably know this, I'm just sayin')


----------



## chamaecyparis (Jan 21, 2012)

Part of the fun of Linux is doin' things just cuz ya want to  -- more power to you, OP!

Recently, I came across a Debian-based distro that may be another place to start your project -- bachata linux.


----------

